# amd64 and nvidia195.22 driver: blank screen



## nickolas (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello all.

I'm tying to start Xorg with nvidia driver version 195.22

I have GeForce 7300 LE Video card.
Here is my uname -a:

```
FreeBSD cloud 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #1: Sun Dec 13 15:39:31 EET 2009     root@cloud:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CLOUD  amd64
```

I've create xorg.conf.new using "X -configure" command.
Then I've used "nvidia-xconfig -c /root/xorg.conf.new".
When I run "X -config /root/xorg.conf.new" I got blank screen with no error messages.
Atl-Ctrl-Backspace don't help. 

I've tried to desable GLX extension, recompile nvidia driver with differernt config options, play with xorg.conf.new but nothing changed.

You can find some useful information in attachments.

Please help.


----------



## expl (Dec 25, 2009)

The "Xorg.0.log.txt" shows that you are loading the opensource "nv" driver and not the binary "nvidia" driver.


----------



## nickolas (Dec 25, 2009)

expl said:
			
		

> The "Xorg.0.log.txt" shows that you are loading the opensource "nv" driver and not the binary "nvidia" driver.



Oh, realy? So, explain me this lines in my Xorg.0.log.txt:

```
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  195.22  Mon Nov 30 14:03:12 posix/SystemV/PST 2009
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
```


----------



## zeiz (Dec 25, 2009)

First of all the standard procedure is (after xorg installation):

```
# X -configure
# cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
# nvidia-xconfig
```
Then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf if necessary. 

At this moment if you didn't do so copy your xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11 (default xorg.conf location):

```
# cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
Your monitor supposed to be LCD and not CRT so try to comment out the lines in xorg.conf like this:

```
#Option 	    "UseDisplayDevice"		"CRT" 
#Option	    "IgnoreDisplayDevices"	"DFP, TV"
```
Put tail slash after OTF in Section Files: OTF is also a directory like others:


> FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/"


PS. You can also try to put in Modes "1024x768_60" : nvidia likes that


----------



## nickolas (Dec 26, 2009)

Strange, but it works. 
Thanks


----------

